# What size blade will leave about 1/2 inch of hair?



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I have been using a clip-on comb over a 30 blade, but since I'm cutting his body shorter these days I thought it would be easier to just use the appropriate length blade (am I correct?).

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

A #3.75 blade will give you that length, I would just use a #4 blade. Check the manufacturer length as they vary slightly. If you are using blades for the first time check the blade constantly as you go. If it starts to feel warm switch blades out or take a break until it feels cool to avoid clipper burn. Sitting a blade on a ceramic tile or on the edge of a bath tub will cool the blade without having to use a coolant spray.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

If you're just cutting regular a #3. Though I'm going to assume you don't have a clipper vac, always use a blade longer than you would without.. I discovered this on a client dog and he had a short line down his back OTL


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

A 3f or 4f would be ok for a short back... I prefer the finish you get with a orange whal comb tho..


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks so much! I have been using the orange Wahl comb... maybe I should just stick with it.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I used a #3 blade on Atticus and I love it, I prefer it over a comb.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

I LOVE using the wahl ss combs!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

star said:


> I LOVE using the wahl ss combs!


There the best...


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I love the Wahl combs too. I don't have to worry about a hot blade that way. I only use clippers if I am taking off large amounts of hair and then go back over it anyway with scissors.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

If the coat is all dryed and brushed then the whal combs really cut though most coats..


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

After reading this I am even more anxious to try the Wahl combs i bought. Hoolie is due for a clip and am just waiting on a grooming spray...I need to get his hair a bit less curly this time! Post pics of you results!!! I love to see new fresh grooms


----------

